# Mixing Ivermectin ?



## doublebarrel

My feed store has Ivermectin for cows at around $35.00. How would you mix it to give 1cc per 25 lbs for heart worms for my dogs? Would it not make a lot more than paying $35.00 a bottle at vets? Thanks, BB


----------



## Brian walker

i give my dogs a tenth a cc for every ten pounds.


----------



## Grover Willis

Redbow said:


> I have been using the liquid Ivermectin for my Dogs for over 20 years and have had no problems with heart worms in my Dogs! Its the same stuff they use in heart guard! Its much cheaper than buying it already mixed from the Vets office when you buy it from the farm supply store and many times cheaper than heart guard!
> 
> Do not give the Ivomec straight out of the bottle to your Dogs, you will give them a huge overdose and it could kill them. Also Ivomec does not mix well with water, I use Propolene Glycol to mix mine with, thats what my vet uses!
> 
> A Mixture of 9 to 1, 9 cc of Propolene Glycol to 1 cc Ivomec is good, give them 1 tenth of a cc per 10 pounds of body weight if you use that mixture once every month! You can mix up enough in a small bottle to last for months! Or you can mix the Ivomec 18 cc propolene glycol to 1 cc Ivomec and give them 1cc per 40 pounds of body weight! Actually the vet I use now recommends that dosage!
> 
> So the 9 to 1 mixture 1cc would be sufficient for a one hundred pound Dog, the 18 to 1 mixture, 2 and 1/2 cc's per hundred pounds of body weight.
> 
> Hope this helps...


 
If you give the dog the correct dosage out of the bottle,  how could it kill your dog?  I just weigh my dogs and give them a 10th cc per 10 lbs and have not had any problems.  I don't see where mixing makes a difference???


----------



## doublebarrel

Thanks, Still confused. Where do you get proplene glycol? do not want to harm my dogs in any way.


----------



## bobman

forget the proplene glycol its not necessary

Heres how to do this correctly

buy 1% sterile solution Ivomec at the feed store (do not use any other ivomec blend like Ivomec plus ect the plus has something in it not for dogs)

now go to the drugstore and purchase a couple syringes  buy the one CC syringes normally used by diabetics. They are marked in 10ths making this easy to do. buy some needles also

With the 1% solution the max dose is 1/10 cc per 10 lbs body weight this dose will kill other parasites also, if your only concern is heartworms you can use half that and be covered ( I use the full 1/10th cc per 10lbs on my dogs).

Simply put the needle on the syringe draw in enough air to replace the fliud you will take out and sqirt the air in the bottle then draw out the amount for your dogs weight, if the dog weighs 40 lbs you should use 4/10ths of a cc.

now remove the needle and squirt it in the back of the dogs mouth, dont inject it give it orally every thirty days

if you have more questions ask

Do not give this to herding dogs like collies or sight hounds like grey hounds every other breed I am aware of its fine


----------



## will hunt 4 food

bobman said:


> forget the proplene glycol its not necessary
> 
> Heres how to do this correctly
> 
> buy 1% sterile solution Ivomec at the feed store (do not use any other ivomec blend like Ivomec plus ect the plus has something in it not for dogs)
> 
> now go to the drugstore and purchase a couple syringes  buy the one CC syringes normally used by diabetics. They are marked in 10ths making this easy to do. buy some needles also
> 
> With the 1% solution the max dose is 1/10 cc per 10 lbs body weight this dose will kill other parasites also, if your only concern is heartworms you can use half that and be covered ( I use the full 1/10th cc per 10lbs on my dogs).
> 
> Simply put the needle on the syringe draw in enough air to replace the fliud you will take out and sqirt the air in the bottle then draw out the amount for your dogs weight, if the dog weighs 40 lbs you should use 4/10ths of a cc.
> 
> now remove the needle and squirt it in the back of the dogs mouth, dont inject it give it orally every thirty days
> 
> if you have more questions ask
> 
> Do not give this to herding dogs like collies or sight hounds like grey hounds every other breed I am aware of its fine



This is how I used to give it also.
I've heard not to give it to collies, first time for sighthounds. Does anybody know why? Can you give them heart guard ?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I've heard not to give it to collies, first time for sighthounds. Does anybody know why? Some of them have a gene that makes them extra susceptible to Ivermectin poisoning.   If I recall, you can have a test done to determine if a particular dog has  the gene. Not all of them are susceptible. Can you give them heart guard ?  I don't think so.


----------



## scullshoalk

I agree with bobman and will hunt. Been using it this way for over ten years without any problems. I used it on beagles and they stayed fat and slick. I have heard about mixing with things like bread or orange juice but a vet who used it on his own dogs said not to mix, that it is absorbed directly into the dogs system through the soft mouth tissue.


----------



## tuffdawg

Dumb question here..... Have a bottle of Promectin E......... says its liquid Ivermectin for horses. 

Is this not the right stuff???? I was suprised at all the different types of Ivermec................ I grabbed this bottle. Is it the wrong one?


----------



## Dogmusher

Add my ditto to the majority.  With the number of dogs I had, it was the only affordable way to fight heartworm.  Fortunately when we lived in Northern Maine there was not heartworm, so I haven't used the stuff for over 5 years.  

In the early days, I cut it with the Propylene Glycol to be on the safe side.  After a while it was easier to give it straight.  I squirted it onto their food.  Worked fine.

We only have herding dogs at the moment and they get heart guard.  Expensive as heck.  Spoiled mutts.


----------



## doublebarrel

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it! BB


----------



## Grover Willis

bobman said:


> forget the proplene glycol its not necessary
> 
> Heres how to do this correctly
> 
> buy 1% sterile solution Ivomec at the feed store (do not use any other ivomec blend like Ivomec plus ect the plus has something in it not for dogs)
> 
> now go to the drugstore and purchase a couple syringes buy the one CC syringes normally used by diabetics. They are marked in 10ths making this easy to do. buy some needles also
> 
> _With the 1% solution the max dose is 1/10 cc per 10 lbs body weight this dose will kill other parasites also, if your only concern is heartworms you can use half that and be covered ( I use the full 1/10th cc per 10lbs on my dogs)._
> 
> Simply put the needle on the syringe draw in enough air to replace the fliud you will take out and sqirt the air in the bottle then draw out the amount for your dogs weight, if the dog weighs 40 lbs you should use 4/10ths of a cc.
> 
> now remove the needle and squirt it in the back of the dogs mouth, dont inject it give it orally every thirty days
> 
> if you have more questions ask
> 
> Do not give this to herding dogs like collies or sight hounds like grey hounds every other breed I am aware of its fine


 

This is where I was confused.  I thought everybody agreed that this was the correct dose for dogs.  Not everybody feels this is correct.  If you don't feel this is the correct dose, then of course you would be overdosing your dog.  In fact, you might be under-dose it if you felt this was to little.  I am slow


----------



## tuffdawg

tuffdawg said:


> Dumb question here..... Have a bottle of Promectin E......... says its liquid Ivermectin for horses.
> 
> Is this not the right stuff???? I was suprised at all the different types of Ivermec................ I grabbed this bottle. Is it the wrong one?



Thought I would ask this one more time.


----------



## bobman

http://www.drugs.com/vet/promectin-e-liquid-for-horses.html

I wouldn't because it has all those other ingredients in it. I'm not saying it wont but I have no experience with it.

Give it to someone with horses and buy the correct stuff


----------



## Blue Iron

Been giving mine 1/10th CC for every 10 pounds for years without any problems.


----------



## tuffdawg

bobman said:


> http://www.drugs.com/vet/promectin-e-liquid-for-horses.html
> 
> I wouldn't because it has all those other ingredients in it. I'm not saying it wont but I have no experience with it.
> 
> Give it to someone with horses and buy the correct stuff



Thank you.  Thats what I needed to know.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

bobman said:


> http://www.drugs.com/vet/promectin-e-liquid-for-horses.html
> 
> I wouldn't because it has all those other ingredients in it. I'm not saying it wont but I have no experience with it.
> 
> Give it to someone with horses and buy the correct stuff



I agree Tuffdawg I was always told to use the 1% sterile solution only.


----------



## tuffdawg

will hunt 4 food said:


> I agree Tuffdawg I was always told to use the 1% sterile solution only.



Oh I am taking you alls word for it. I am one of the idiots going broke buying interceptor for 7 dogs.


----------



## GSP man

What is the cost of the 1% solution


----------



## bobman

about 35$ but with 12 dogs it lasts me a year


----------



## GSPoindexter

I've been instructed to mix 1cc Ivermectin with 9cc of Val syrup. Then I use 2-1/2 to 3 cc of the mix on my 55 lb GSP. Seems to work great for the breeder that has been using this combination for many years now.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

I've heard several people say they mix it, It's always different mixtures and different dosages. The only constant dose I've heard for years is 1/10 cc per 10lbs. Max dose you can give half just to prevent heart worms. If you don't have to why mix it. I'm no pharmacist but isn't a 1% solution mixed already?

Tuffdawg don't feel bad my wife took 2 of our dogs to the vet and they told her I was killing my dogs and shamed her into buy a bag full of interceptor & heartguard After a few choice words for them I started going to Barnsville and they started it last time with me Said "alot of people do it but it's very dangerous"To my wife as they walked away from me. Now she thinks we ought to buy the heartguard just to be safe


----------

